# RAIN RAIN RAIN....



## TonySanDiego (Mar 21, 2017)

Tomorrow and Thursday.

This is San Diego. What is this rain thing we speak of? But it is supposed to rain tomorrow and Thursday. How many of you have worked in the rain? What precautions do you have to take to keep the packages dry? Do you wrap them each in a plastic bag? Does the warehouse do anything to promote dryness of pkgs?

One thing that I suspect will happen. Many more blocks will be offered. Or not....


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

If it can't be left out of the rain I return it. Amazon doesn't give out bags or anything. But they do say not to leave it where it will get soaked


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

TonySanDiego said:


> Tomorrow and Thursday.
> 
> This is San Diego. What is this rain thing we speak of? But it is supposed to rain tomorrow and Thursday. How many of you have worked in the rain? What precautions do you have to take to keep the packages dry? Do you wrap them each in a plastic bag? Does the warehouse do anything to promote dryness of pkgs?
> 
> One thing that I suspect will happen. Many more blocks will be offered. Or not....


haha northern california has been getting rain almost non stop for months!

the warehouse here will put a single plastic bag over the paper bag when it rains, but honestly, that doesn't help much. I let the bags get wet .. there isn't really much else I can do.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

They give us bags here in Las Vegas. But they don't fit most a lot of the boxes. So if there is nowhere dry to leave package it goes back to the warehouse.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Rain sucks...I usually won't work in the rain unless they raise the rates, just isn't worth the extra trouble. Definite plus side of a gig job.


----------

